# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Gordon Livesey

## Perdita

Gordon Livesy is the former husband of Chas Dingle and the father of Aaron Livesy.


Gordon visits Emmerdale in 2003, 2004 and 2006 when he drops off Aaron to spend time with Chas. When Louise Appleton tells him that she saw Chas hit Aaron, Gordon is angry and tells Chas that he will stop her having access to Aaron.

He next appears in 2008 when Aaron is arrested after becoming a drug mule for a local crime family, the McFarlanes. Chas goes to the police station and later visits Gordon to find out what had been going on. Gordon tells her that he had thrown Aaron out after he hit Sandra, Gordon's second wife, with whom he has a child. Aaron later asks to go back to his father's but Gordon says they need a break from him and insists he stay with Chas. Later that night, Aaron vandalises Gordon's office, although he cannot prove it. Gordon hasn't been seen since.


Rumours on another forum are that he is coming back to Emmerdale

----------


## lizann

as chas stalker

----------


## binky321

I'd like this to be true and hear about about both Chas & Aaron's back story.

----------

maidmarian (17-10-2015)

----------


## JessicaMad

http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/06/emmerd...turns-5485758/

Gordon is returning.

----------


## JessicaMad

Dupl

----------

